# Benefits of international assignment



## Tokhirjon (Jul 4, 2009)

Do you think you personally benefit from your assignment, except financial gains


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Tokhirjon said:


> Do you think you personally benefit from your assignment, except financial gains


Of course, it opens your mind to so many different things.

Like Jockeys....


----------

